# Sooo Coool



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok so I bought the large tank a couple of females (6) and the boys are having a fun time lol..

Well I was doing a water change today and I saw a baby!! Then I saw another one.. I found the responsible party and decided not to stress her out more by catching her, and watched her give birth to 3 more. I think this is all she will have. She was a pretty small one to begin with. She looks "empty" and slim now. All the females I bought were pregnant. there were 2 very large ones, which the males LOVE. 









MOM








Mom giving birth








Baby#5


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

whoops.. one just got sucked up by the filter  No worries there will be plenty of babies..


----------



## CdtWeasel (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cool. I've toyed with the idea of getting some ladies to keep my guys company. Not sure what I would do with all the fry though.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can put a prefilter on the intake that way the babies won't get sucked up


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

my pregnant Guppy just gave birth last week  definitely exciting! got about 20 of the little guys swimming around in the tank now


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

In the other tank, I have some panty hose over the filter intake so babies won't get sucked up, but this one I had no clue. I haven't seen any babies in a while, not sure if they found hiding places or if they got gobbled up by the betta (she chased one earlier) But I'm just gonna let things flow for a while before I really start thinking of breeding them.


----------



## Dean715 (Feb 3, 2011)

Congratulations. I raised guppies for a time just as a hobby and it is a lot of fun. I kept a bare 10 gallon tank heated with a good growth of algae in it. I used a sponge filter in it. In fact I still have a breeding trap I just found the other day while setting up a tank for my Betta. Dang now im thinking of guppies. I knew this hobby was addicting but thought in my old age one aquarium would be enough.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Guppies are lots of fun, and very active. My 7 year old loves them, he even got to watch one give birth today. so its educational too


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

This was a new Gup that gave birth? Typical action in a lot of instances. New fish are stressed most of the time and if they are pregnant they usually give birth right away. I used to play on that knowing that it would happen. I have a different way of looking at it now. If I do get a pregnant fish I try to see how long I can prolong her giving birth. To me, it means I did my job in causing less stress on the fish. That is not to say that you stressed the fish out and sometimes it is "just the time".

Congrats on your new babies.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

If you want to break down your filter, chances are the baby in there is still alive depending on where it ends up. HOB filters have lots of places (for instance) where the little ones can just hang out and eat what comes in. Once when I was breaking down a tank with an undergravel filter I found a whole bunch of baby swordtails underneath the filter plate (!). They're incredibly tough little critters.

Oh, and Congratulations! and Nice Pics, Too!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You're right, I've fished out 30-40 fry out of my AC HOB filters.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok, I will take a look today. I have an AC 50, so I hope they did happen to just get sucked up and not chewed up.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

congrats^_^ as they grow you will get larger and larger groups..i have 3 mature females at 3 inches each that pump out about 100 or more fry for me every month.
I dont remove the fry my tank is thickly planted so i have next to no loss ^_^ 
here is her tank as well as one of her giving birth (after about a dozen allready) and one after birth!^_^
tank








Birthing








after birthing^_^









love love love guppies!


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow those are huge.... none of mine are that big, bu they are pretty big.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

they will get that big^_^ i have had mine about a year and a half..so they are probably about 2 years old.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

She's about a humpback 'ol bitty....


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

yeah, she gets so big with each batch. and who knows what conditions she came from before i got her.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep, I have a theory that they lose calcium over time from producing all those eggs. Hmmm. I wonder how hard it would be to make guppy food? 'Cause making a calcium fortified guppy food (maybe add in a little powdered calcium citrate? some powdered high quality magnesium?) specifically for building up mother guppies during and in between drops might be worthwhile, since those older moms have huge drops, every additional drop from a proven older mom would be worth some extra effort on the front end, y'know, when they're younger & throughout their lives Hmmm. I might look into this.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I lost mama fish this morning  I think it was stress that got her, cause the water is perfect. 

I ended up moving 2 expecting moms over to the smaller tank upstairs to get away from the chasing. They need a little relaxation. SO they are chilling upstairs in the pirate cove


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

My condolences. Birth is very stressful, hard to know what happens to cause something like this. Hope everything works out.


----------

